# 2004 rubicon 500 help



## CatDaddy6 (Jan 21, 2015)

I broke a front right axle but shouldn't the left side still pull ?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

No, not without a diff-loc. Its a differential.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

The bike will turn whichever axle is easier to spin. That will be the broken one usually. Just like when you're in a hole and lean the bike to one side, the front tire that's not on the ground will turn, not the one you need too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

